# Último relatório do IPCC



## Ardeus (9 Ago 2021 às 18:20)

Eu aguardei com alguma antecipação o último relatório do IPCC, contava que finalmente houvesse alguma coragem.

A montanha pariu novamente um rato.

Será que é muito complicado olhar para os dados de satélite do ártico desde 1979 em vez de continuar a se basear em modelos matemáticos extremamente redutores? 

https://images.app.goo.gl/xLod2d9LVCGhL1zx6

Vou ficar muito espantado se o ártico não perder o gelo de verão ainda esta década. Até podiam desaparecer todas as pessoas do planeta que o destino do gelo do ártico não vai mudar, o sistema já está demasiado embalado.

Essa área em vez de reflectir 90% da radiação solar de volta para o espaço vai passar a absorver mais de 90%. Estamos a falar duma área do planeta que durante o verão recebe 24/24 horas de sol. 

Física relativamente simples indica que é o equivalente a acrescentar de uma assentada 25 anos de emissões de CO2.

Consequências imediatas da ausência de gelo no polo norte? Não sei.

Mas é como alguém que cai do topo de um prédio de 3 andares. Não sabe que ossos vai partir ou sequer se vai sobreviver, mas sabe que não vai acabar bem.

Eu às vezes até penso que estou maluco em me preocupar com estas coisas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Ago 2021 às 06:07)

A humanidade está a pagar o fruto dos seus pecados.
Nos próximos anos morrerá muita gente nos países subdesenvolvidos. 
Depois destes tempos anunciados pelo livro do Apocalipse na Bíblia Sagrada, virão tempos de paz e felicidade para a humanidade. Mas para isso é preciso espalhar a fé católica, valores conservadores e métodos contraceptivos no mundo em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Ardeus (10 Ago 2021 às 08:36)

P'lamor da santa, deixe lá o seu amigo imaginário fora desta história. Ele tem a sua responsabilidade no que está a acontecer ao convencer os seus seguidores que o homem é o centro do mundo.

Qualquer espécie faz o mesmo que nós fizemos se lhe for dada oportunidade. Nós conquistámos as externalidades que nos mantinham debaixo de controlo (como doenças) e encontrámos uma fonte de energia acumulada durante centenas de milhões de anos e começámos a libertá-la e usá-la para crescermos.

Estes relatórios do IPCC não assustam ninguém de forma efectiva, porque apontam para datas distantes e para eventos que a maioria das pessoa sabe que não vai afectar a humanidade de forma significativa.

Fogos, inundações, ondas de calor ou até mesmo pandemias não vão impedir que no final de cada ano haja mais 80 milhões de pessoas no mundo.

Mas parte do que disse está provavelmente correcto. Centenas de milhões de pessoas nos paises mais pobres vão ter um fim desagradável.

É que estas secas, inundações, fogos, etc têm um efeito que raramente se ouve mencionado nas notícias: perdas de colheitas.

A minha estimativa é que temos 5 a 15 anos até estas perdas se tornarem significativas e criarem umas centenas de milhões de refugiados. Ao mesmo tempo que o mundo tenta lidar com isso, as condições continuam a piorar e cada vez a agricultura é mais difícil.

E lá diz o ditado, em terra onde não há pão, toda a gente ralha e ninguém tem razão.

E nas notícias, a verdadeira causa do nosso colapso (as perdas agrícolas), raramente serão mencionadas, porque os fogos, inundações, etc são muito mais espectaculares do que as perdas agrícolas. E muito mais apelativos para os media serão os refugiados e a guerra.

Onde a sua previsão falha é nos tempos que se seguem a seguir ao colapso.

Mesmo que as ogivas fiquem todas no chão durante este processo, há no mundo 450 centrais nucleares que precisam de manutenção. Até hoje, ninguém sabe o que fazer com o combustível usado, que tem que ser mantido em piscinas refrigeradas ao lado dos reactores.

Actualmente a humanidade e o gado representam 97% da massa de mamiferos no planeta e há mais galinhas em aviários do que aves em liberdade. A maior parte da vida complexa vai desaparecer nas próximas décadas.

O mundo que vamos deixar é um mundo desolado, assolado por fenómenos metereogicos extremos durante muitos milénios onde a agricultura vai ser ser praticamente impossível.

Acresce que as pessoas que têm as melhores hipóteses de sair vivas deste processo são multimilionários e ou monstros. E mesmo esses vão precisar de muita sorte para se manterem vivos e conseguirem se reproduzir.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Ago 2021 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Em nenhum sítio falei de amigo imaginário. Mas a verdade é que vivemos num sistema bem integrado em que as nossas ações têm retorno. Há quem lhe chame de Karma, há quem lhe dê o nome de Deus, há quem se refira a este sistema como o Big Brother que tudo vê, ou até  uma Matrix.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2021 às 12:32)

Oh, man!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 12:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Oh, man!


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2021 às 13:35)

*NASA, International Panel Provide a New Window on Rising Seas *


----------



## Ardeus (10 Ago 2021 às 14:53)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia. Em nenhum sítio falei de amigo imaginário. Mas a verdade é que vivemos num sistema bem integrado em que as nossas ações têm retorno. Há quem lhe chame de Karma, há quem lhe dê o nome de Deus, há quem se refira a este sistema como o Big Brother que tudo vê, ou até  uma Matrix.



Sou novo no forum e por isso contive-me para não demonstrar como a sua primeira mensagem me enojou. 

Peço por isso que tenha a caridade de não voltar a trazer argumentação religiosa para este assunto.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2021 às 23:30)

Arctic Sea Ice froze at a Faster than Average pace through November, Now Already Close to 10 million square kilometers but the Hudson Bay is Almost Free of ice
					

Extraordinary acceleration of sea ice in the Arctic this year between October and November, as has not happened in many years




					www.severe-weather.eu


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2021 às 13:44)

GSM2046 disse:


> Arctic Sea Ice froze at a Faster than Average pace through November, Now Already Close to 10 million square kilometers but the Hudson Bay is Almost Free of ice
> 
> 
> Extraordinary acceleration of sea ice in the Arctic this year between October and November, as has not happened in many years
> ...



Nesse mesmo artigo está dito que a Baía de Hudson está praticamente sem gelo, quando nesta altura já deveria estar completamente gelada...


----------

